# List chosen people in the Bible



## panta dokimazete (Dec 15, 2005)

I am debating the Arminian vs. Calvinism doctrinal position on another board and have requested the person give an example of someone in Scripture choosing God - they responded with "the criminal on the cross" - I rebutted (wouldn't mind being pointed to additional substantiation) - 

I would like to know if a chronological list exists - extracted from Scripture - of folk God/Christ chose?

Does anyone know of a list that exists?

Shall we start one?

Let's see - I will start and if one is not out there, edit as appropriate - think this would be a good tool:

Noah
Abraham
Moses

[Edited on 12-15-2005 by jdlongmire]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's one we can't forget: Jacob!

And wasn't ANYONE recorded in redemptive history "chosen"? For example, David and Solomon. All the prophets. Ruth. John the Baptist. Mary. The Apostle Paul. The twelve disciples.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Dec 15, 2005)

Adam...Seth...Enoch...Noah...Abraham...Isaac...Jacob...Judah...David...Jesus... See a (redemptive-historical) pattern emerging?


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 15, 2005)

JD, you are in violation of Section B Article 3 of the Signature requirments...hehe. 
I'm glad our board has rules about this, I hate long signatures.

JD, your signature can only be 10 lines long.

See http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5636


----------



## kevin.carroll (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> JD, you are in violation of Section B Article 3 of the Signature requirments...hehe.
> I'm glad our board has rules about this, I hate long signatures.
> 
> ...



Look at Andrew getting all polizei like...You obviously have too much time on your hands, now that the semester is over.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 15, 2005)

no, i just really hate it when people go over ten lines, and im working 8 hrs today.


----------



## Casey (Dec 15, 2005)

Me! 

Oh wait, lemme check something    Nevermind, I'm not named in Scripture! 

[Edited on 12-15-2005 by StaunchPresbyterian]


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 19, 2005)

There are some verses that confirm some people´s redemption, but I would say that the list is limited.

Ge:6:8: But Noah found grace in the eyes of the LORD.(Noah)

Ge:15:6: And he believed in the LORD; and he counted it to him for righteousness. (Abram) 

Lu:22:32: But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren.(Simon)

This is the extent of my immediate apprehension of people who are saved from their sins. I doubt that you can make the case that the entire genealogy of Jesus was saved from wrath. I think there were some wicked kings in that line


----------



## Mike (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> I am debating the Arminian vs. Calvinism doctrinal position on another board and have requested the person give an example of someone in Scripture choosing God - they responded with "the criminal on the cross" - I rebutted (wouldn't mind being pointed to additional substantiation) -


I'm confused. What do you mean by "choosing God." The criminal certainly chose to express faith in Christ...


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 20, 2005)

Jeremiah


----------

